
Are you the lonely DevOps engineer doing 24/7 on-call? Change it - nimbostratus
https://marbot.io/blog/are-you-the-lonely-devops-engineer-doing-247-on-call-change-it.html
======
seeker61
But that's what DevOps is all about

